# Posting YouTube Videos



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello all, new to this forum and i was hoping somebody could explain how to post youtube videos here in the threads.

I tried unsuccesfully several times and i just cant seem to get it to work. i tried with the insert link icon and also the youtube button
but nothing seemed to work for me, any help appreciated thx


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I use VBB code with the word youtube within the brackets. I don't know what causes it to post twice though.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

As a new member, aren't you limited in what things like that you can post?


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

not sure really >>>new member, nor do i know whay VBB code is


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Exclusive to you, at the bottom of the page is "Posting Rules" that tell you what you are allowed to do based on your post count and status.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> I use VBB code with the word youtube within the brackets. I don't know what causes it to post twice though..


You wrapped the entire URL in "youtube" tags. Use just the unique ID at the end of the URL and wrap YT tags around that, example:






YT tags are generated by clicking on the "YouTube" symbol at the far right above the box where you're composing your message. YT tags will looks something like this (except without the spaces):

[ YT ] [ /YT ]


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

oh ok so if i eliminate the http:// it should work thx so much i will try that


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

got it to work thx again


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Block signal question*



badbow-tie said:


> got it to work thx again


badbow-tie;

Your mi-jack model, and the rest of your layout, look very nice! Also, I'm glad to see a thread on how to post you-tube videos. I'd like to some day, and I'm totally clueless about how to make a you-tube video and how to post one. Most digital stuff is a mystery to this old fart.

One thing I wanted to ask concerns the red and green block signal between the two tracks, at the front of the layout. Why is it flashing alternating red and green lights? Block signals are triggered by the presence of a train in the block of track just beyond the signal. If there is a train in that block then the signal will show a steady red light until the train has gone beyond that block. This tells any following train to stop to avoid a wreck. If the same block is empty (no train in it) the signal would be steady green showing any following train that it is safe to proceed. Such signals do not flash red-green-red-green rapidly.
Is this just a personal whim on your part? Nothing wrong with that, it just looks quite odd the way it is. Sometimes modelers will wire such a signal to alternate colors very slowly (several minutes between color changes.) This simulates signal operation without all the elaborate wiring of an actual working block signal system. If you think you would like to do this, then changing the capacitor in the timer to a much higher value would slow the light changes down. The bigger the capacitor's value, the longer the time interval will be. 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi traction fan , and thk you however concerning the block signal. a friend of mine gave that to me but it came with out the controller part so i just hooked it in with the flashing cross bucks to give me a little animation , I know its not operating correctly but its all good for now until i can get another flasher for it or something. im not a rivet counter and just enjoy a little color on the layout so for now it will just continue to confuse the engineers.
I often do silly things for no rhyme or reason and often not following any prototypical theme, and thats the way i enjoy it. so for now im just enjoying it without getting all to serious about it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just paste the URL into the message, here's mine. I copied this direct from YouTube and just pasted it here. The YT tags have started to be problematic.


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi John , thats how i originally started out trying that but wasnt working for some reason.
then i tried the youtube tags with no luck as we. I eventually got the youtube tags to work. however i will try and post one of my videos here just pasting the URL. however below in my posting rules it shows my HTML is OFF so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

yea just placing the youtube URL into the message doesnt seem to work for me


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*:Your railroad, your rules'*



badbow-tie said:


> Hi traction fan , and thk you however concerning the block signal. a friend of mine gave that to me but it came with out the controller part so i just hooked it in with the flashing cross bucks to give me a little animation , I know its not operating correctly but its all good for now until i can get another flasher for it or something. im not a rivet counter and just enjoy a little color on the layout so for now it will just continue to confuse the engineers.
> I often do silly things for no rhyme or reason and often not following any prototypical theme, and thats the way i enjoy it. so for now im just enjoying it without getting all to serious about it.



badbow:

That's fine, and I understand now. You have every right to do things your own way, just like the rest of us. I was just curious about the flashing signal.

Should you ever decide that you want to change it to showing either just solid red, or just solid green, there is a very easy, and inexpensive way. A simple SPDT toggle switch mounted on the fascia, can control the signal's indication. Attach power to the center terminal of the switch, green on one outer terminal, and red on the other outside terminal. The other wires from the red & green lights and from the power supply (a simple, cheap "wall wart" transformer, the type used to charge a cell phone, will work fine.) all connect to each other. (common) 
Just flip the toggle switch when you feel like changing the color, no expensive controller necessary. 

have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

badbow-tie said:


> yea just placing the youtube URL into the message doesn't seem to work for me


 It looks like it did in Post #12, I can see it with no problems. I didn't realize using the YT tags was problematic. I had read of users having problems posting YouTube videos, but didn't follow the threads closely. As GRJ said, dropping the entire URL into your message seems to be fine.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

https://www.youtu.be/tq6MHsjMr3U


I could not view the video on post number 12 so I copied it from John's post and it just messed up.

Sorry about that !

perhaps you could try again? I will try to recover the original script. I should of just copied it first














The playbacks don't work for me.:smilie_daumenneg:








This works for me The eleven symbol id in you tube brackets


:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

That's interesting because I see all three. Two large videos and a third smaller video where you used the unique ID surrounded by YT tags.

If you can't see the first two, then I believe we're seeing platform specific problems here.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just paste the YouTube URL into the reply box.


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

for me just inserting the URL into the message window didnt seem to work for me , but I did get the youtube tags to finally work for me. however as i said earlier HTML code is turned off for me below in the posting rules , not sure if that has anything to do with it for me.
Maybe being new here I am not allowed that yet ?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

badbow-tie said:


> for me just inserting the URL into the message window didnt seem to work for me , but I did get the youtube tags to finally work for me. however as i said earlier HTML code is turned off for me below in the posting rules , not sure if that has anything to do with it for me.
> Maybe being new here I am not allowed that yet ?


HTML is turned off for me also, and I'm seeing all YouTube videos, URLs or unique ID surrounded by tags, both show up.

BTW, I'm running Windows 10 with the latest version of Firefox. What are you running for OS and web browser?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Not many forums allow the use of HTML on a VBB platform.


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

im running vintage vista ha ha and google chrome but that has never seemed to be a problem as far as posting videos is concerned


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We don't allow HTML here, way too much potential for security breeches.


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

oh yea i see so its shut off for everybody , I see GRJ has a green link to youtube channel
how does one go about getting that stuck to the bottom of my messages ?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Put the link in your profile signature box. It's under User CP at the top of the forum below the title header.


----------



## badbow-tie (Feb 10, 2019)

found it thank you


----------

